# Lots of Lady Fish Question



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

I'm REALLY new to inshore salt water fishing, but really enjoying it. Like others I see posting here, haven't some difficulty finding the trout, and have yet to come across a red fish, so guess I have to just keep looking for where they hide out?  

I'm near Ono Island, so any hints would be appreciated - fishing from a boat.

But, have had way too much success catching Lady Fish on top water. Bunches of them. They are fun to catch, and far too easy.

My question is - if the Lady Fish are on the top water, does that mean there are not trout and red fish near and the Lady Fish have taken over?

Would appreciate any guidance. 

BTW, a 100% catch and release angler - catching is what I'm interested in, not the eating - so that makes Lady Fish are fun to catch for a while.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

fish piers or jetties with something under the top of the water column. Maybe a swimbait, or shrimp, etc. I caught my personal best red and trout off a jetty on Ono.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

are you fishing from a boat or from a dock/shore? I found that top water reds and specks tend to run more shallow than the ladyfish. You may be over too deep of water.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

they move in schools.. if you are at pcola pier you can see them in their big groups moving along the surf. its really something amazing. they will eat anything you throw at them as long as it moves lol. i have torn them up on cut bait jigging.. if you get on a school just work them until they move on, they are a blast to catch.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

What kind of lure are you using for the ladyfish on topwater? Thanks


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help.

I'm fishing from a boat.....I'll move in a bit shallower. Having success with cat fish and lady fish, but would sure like to fine the secrets on specs and reds.

For the ladyfish, I've been catching them with a white, with red nose, walk the dog. But also on an artificial shrimp. Not hard to catch. They must have be too accurate as easy to foul hook them.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

if you have a trolling motor - or if not catch the wind so you can drift in and back out without using a motor - go to the no motor zone behind Robinson island on the tip of ONO. switch to jerk bait use a salt and pepper with a chartreuse tail across those flats. Retrienve with long hard pulls then pause. They will hit on the pause. (this is in Alabama get your license right)


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate the advice!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

The dock lights on ole river are epic...if you can't find them during the day I'd say try hitting some lights with live shrimp freelined or under a bobber.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I live in the Milton, FL area on the Backwater River. My experience around here is that Ladyfish, Specs, and Reds kinda run together - especially, when feeding on schooling Menhaden.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hire a guide to show you some spots and patterns.

Best thing I ever did 20 years ago.

Jim


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Desert Eagle said:


> I live in the Milton, FL area on the Backwater River. My experience around here is that Ladyfish, Specs, and Reds kinda run together - especially, when feeding on schooling Menhaden.


I'm still waiting for the menhaden to show up in Blackwater, last year they were already here! Have you seen any yet? Give me good news...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And I love top water fishing, especially when you have a speck do a Polaris breech after it! That's right I used shark week terminology on ya......


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

It's been about 8-days since I was out. Waiting for the mud to settle now after 8" rain over 3-days. Haven't seen any schooling baitfish at all. VERY depressing!!! And yes, they are late. May have something to do with the very erratic temps back in the Spring. Water temp would vary 8-10° over a couple of days. Bass were confused as well!!! I'm in Destin now and Threadfins are swarming. According to the Forum, things seem to be picking up in Escambia so maybe BW will wake-up soon - HOPEFULLY!!!! TOPWATER at/before sunrise and watching that Spec/Red follow that Super Spook just before he knocks the holy h... out of it is what it'd all about!!! I love TOPWATER!!! You actually SEE the action from the very beginning!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Past couple of times Iv hit Blackwater in the evenings and haven't had a single boil on top water. They all wanted a suspending Mirrolure, and heaven forbid if I actually catch something on a jerk bait! Damn jerk...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I like all my Mirrolures, my jerks, reddish spinners, etc., but NOTHING beats that 35" Red erupting on that larger size topwater lure. I'm a believer in "bigger fish like bigger baits" which is why I sling a lot of SUPER Spooks with stronger hooks. Got a new reel and rod also - not avail around here yet - Abu Garcia Revo Toro Salt (NaCl) spooled w/ 50lb Sufix 832 superline sitting on a matching 8' Abu Garcia Volatile rod. Use it on Chocktawhathee and BW. Good open water inshore set-up and can really cover a lot of wide open water. I can sling it so far that it's almost impossible to tell what the lure is doing!!! Having said all that, where are the Menhaden and the birds???!!!


----------

